# Ladies -Did you gain weight that you could not explain



## Confused guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Ladies, please help me out my is short 5' so thats a challange from the beg... but she sufferes from weight flucations like no tommorow.. she eats really well... almost to the point where i think she is developing an eating disorder... she works out.. so nutrition is not the answer... she has blood tests done and vit D and thyroid came back good... and last doctor even told her she is an enigma.,... in this day in age i refuse to accept that we just cant find the answer to this.... talk to me... what else could it be... what are we missing.. ?


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Get hormone levels tested as well, and there are also some genetic conditions that affect how the body breaks down sugars, proteins and fats. (but the only way to really get a handle that is genetic testing, expensive as hell)


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, and also get a full on food allergy test done.


----------



## Confused guy (Mar 8, 2011)

thansk woodstock... yes she did have ... couple of those tests and all cam back positve... not the genetic one ofcourse but its funny cos her mother was soo skinny when she was younger and from what i been told she ate like a pig but metabolism was amazing... my wifes mteabolism is below average but we dont know why ? .. her hormones are on our radar ubt the last test showed... nothing out of the ordinary... what the h** could it bee?? do any of you have sleep issues? cosul there be that biog of a correaltion ?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Does she do mostly cardio and not build muscle? If she works more on building muscle her body will become more efficient.


----------



## Confused guy (Mar 8, 2011)

good point trenton and she is not currenlty doing it now but for 6 months straight.. she did 2 hour workout... with cardio and then wieght.. training.. i mean i am guy who is no stranger to gym and worouts myself n i know for a fcat for that kinda of workout... u r bound to look like supermodel but she bare;ly managed to not gain any weight... i have seen how and what she eats... for sure it s chemical imbalance and we just cant to bottom of it... we dont wanna resort to taking pills that have a weigth loss side effect but i just wanna see how many ladies out there have this...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I did have it but my problem was my thyroid. 

I remember a trainer telling me to do muscle training before cardio, just a heads up. No idea if it really makes a difference.

That must be very hard for her. Is it possible she's sneaking food and has a bad relationship to food? I'm just trying to cover all the bases. If this is the case then she needs your emotional support and understanding and will have to re-establish her relationship with food.

Do you make her feel attractive? If she feels of little physical value, this could prompt her love/hate relationship with food but so could many other things.

I used to be a late night potato chip eater myself. They were my BFF till I realized they were biatches.


----------



## Confused guy (Mar 8, 2011)

thansk trention excellent point and i am glad u r willing to help me thru this.... n yes .i can confirm for a fact that she is a great eater and she doesnt not have any infactuatin with food.. i ahve made sure of it cos i myself hate the attitude..who choose to deny the real problem.. and keep asking for suggestions...i am one of them... i looove food... all kinds.. i am not fat or aobeses by any stretch of imagination but i am not a six packer anymore... and i can think all day i dont eat that many times a day but when i do .. my portions r not right.. bottom line.. i am not afraidof admiting the truth and i ahve made sure she isnt and i ahvebene with her for almost 7 yrs now... and i know thats not it.... it is so tough for her cos i have such afanatasy for food and she makes or bring home all this junk for me but she wont go near it... .. so ur saying that even after taking synthroid u did not loose the weight? ..


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I lost weight before the synthroid but had to begin working really, really hard to keep losing weight. They checked my thyroid for something completely different. Once I took synthroid I took off about 15 more pounds fairly easily.


----------



## Confused guy (Mar 8, 2011)

ahhh i see so it does work.... i guess she could think about that.... but its just crazy that her thyroid comes back normal every time... wth??????


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

When the doctors tested her thyroid....did they test for "antibodies"? For some reason, doctors don't automatically test for thryroid anti-bodies when they do thyroid tests. In fact most doctors don't ever test for them....which just seems crazy to me.

If her antibodies are up it won't show up in normal thyroid tests but will have a huge impact on her health and weight.


----------



## Confused guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks surfergirl.. intresting... so what do we do ask the doctors to test of antibodies... ?.. i mean ist this something they should know.... its funny the part of this that bothers me is that these people went to school for this sh** yet they can say ... oh i dont know the answer.. like why would u say that... i am fiannce guy.. and if someone akse dme explsing this stock drop... u damn right i will search earth n mon to find the answer.. cos if i cant explain it n i am the expert then who the h*** cannnn ..crazinesss


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes and you should make sure they test for free floating T4 and T3 or something like that. Also, normal for her might not be normal for someone else. Different doctors recognize different norms but the ideal range is a T4 (I think it's T4 they're measuring but can't be sure without looking it up) between 1 - 2, if she is higher than that it's possible it is effecting her.

Of course, you don't want to put her on synthroid or any other hypothyroid medication because if she is in the norm range you risk her becoming hyperthyroid and that is just as bad.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

The test that most family doctors do basically tests only T3 levels. It's a very broad diagnostic test and meant to identify _most_ problems, but certainly not all. I'd imagine that's the thyroid test is what your GP/internist checked off at your request on the bloodwork orders. However, it's like expecting one blood sugar level during that bloodwork to diagnose every case of diabetes, you know?

You could request a full thyroid work up, or a better yet, a referral to an endocrinologist who could take a look at a wider spectrum of metabolic problems. If you haven't seen a specialist, I'd take that as the next step, frankly.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Yes I did.

It turns out I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS) and one of the side effects (among many) was massive weight gain.

Once I was diagnosed and put on the proper medication, the weight did come off. But, if I don't take my medication regularly, then I develope Insulin Resistance (IR) and have weight issues again.

If she has any type of fertility issues associated with unexplained weight gain - it could be possible that she has PCOS. 

It can be determined based on symptoms, body behavior and blood tests that test the testosterone and insulin levels in the body.

That or thyroid or other possible issues - hydrenal hyperplaysia, cushing's disease (this also associates with hair issues and other nice symptoms) - could be a number of things.

A referral to an Endo is definitely warranted - a regular doctor will not be able to properly diagnose most issues involving endochrinology.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> It turns out I have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS) and one of the side effects (among many) was massive weight gain.
> 
> ...


you just enlightened me on my weight struggles. Thank you.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 17, 2011)

You know, I was a size 2, around 117 lbs when I met my husband and now I am like 156. Most of the weight came on quickly and I've slowly packed a few lbs here and there but have plateaued. I'm not as active as I used to be, but even when I was still active and going up and down a flight of stairs multiple times a day, I was still gaining. Last year around May/June I went to the doctor for my yearly lady physical and everything came back normal. They did an insulin test, thyroid test, hormone test, and even an ultrasound on my ovaries. The only thing that came back slightly different was that my testosterone levels were high. As far as my cycle goes this is how it has been for years:

41 days
38 days
36 days
48 days
43 days
31 days
39 days
38 days
28 days (March 17th, 2010)

I hate having a period so I can't complain as it also saves us money, but my OBGYN says that sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Confused guy (Mar 8, 2011)

this might sound extremely stupid but there gotta be w ay to get to the bottom of this... i mean in this day in age..we can clown people for f sakes but yet cant figure how certina body reactions n why.... ... like in case of my wife she is tiny so even a pound on her shows.. .. there gotta be a way.. ther e gotta be people out there who have figured out a way to stop this
... doc cant say oh it just happens.... there is reason and someone gota know it


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

The other thing, if it's not hormone related, is that if you eat too little, your body starts to hang onto all its fat, basically starts going into starvation mode. So if she's eating less than about 1200 calories a day, then it's possible she's slowed her metabolism down so that she can't lose any weight. It seems counterintuitive, but if you exercise a lot, you have to eat more to lose more.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 17, 2011)

Confused guy said:


> this might sound extremely stupid but there gotta be w ay to get to the bottom of this... i mean in this day in age..we can clown people for f sakes but yet cant figure how certina body reactions n why.... ... like in case of my wife she is tiny so even a pound on her shows.. .. there gotta be a way.. ther e gotta be people out there who have figured out a way to stop this
> ... doc cant say oh it just happens.... there is reason and someone gota know it


Unfortunately not everyone can afford it. Last year our insurance plan was that we paid a co-pay and then our insurance would cover the rest. This year everything has changed and now there is no co-pay but we pay 20% of all doctor visits while insurance covers the remaining 80%. Needless to say we are only going to the doctor when necessary because we don't need to add to the medical bills we already have.

I'm only 5'4" and I have a small frame with good, sturdy hips so I show weight. Am I happy with my current body? Hell no. Do I wish I knew what was going on? Absolutely. I'm attending a convention this June so hopefully I can get back down to where I used to be because I don't want to be meeting friends and people I know for the first time and looking all lumpy bumpy. I won't feel too good about myself.


----------



## Confused guy (Mar 8, 2011)

yea i mean believe me ladies.. us guys have no idea what u go thru and any guy who says he underatand is lieing unless he has a medical degree... i mean the fact that u truly have to watch what u look like oin the beach while guys can flop around n still look alright... but i hear you... the eating as crazy it it sounds thats something we considered.. eat more... she tried that nothng helped... she kept gaining at that slow consitent wieght its very frustratting... what convention r you going to ?.. ..apprenlty i have heard that topomax gets u to drop weight like its nothing....


----------



## Calliope (Mar 17, 2011)

It's something for the industry I'm in and only come around once a year. I have to watch what I take because I have some cardiac issues, so as much as I'd love to be cheap and pump myself with a bunch of pills and watch the fat burn away, it would probably land me in the emergency room or 6 feet under.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

CLucas976 said:


> you just enlightened me on my weight struggles. Thank you.


You're more than welcome - I hope it helped and you find out what your issues are.

My Endo told me that PCOS is a common cause of fertility issues (and the other symptoms that go along with it), but it is not diagnosed as it should be as a regular family practitioner does not the training necessary to recognize the symptoms and order proper tests.

It took 2 years before I was finally referred to an Endo - who diagnosed me in five minutes, then two weeks later he was proven right when the blood work came back.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Calliope said:


> You know, I was a size 2, around 117 lbs when I met my husband and now I am like 156. Most of the weight came on quickly and I've slowly packed a few lbs here and there but have plateaued. I'm not as active as I used to be, but even when I was still active and going up and down a flight of stairs multiple times a day, I was still gaining. Last year around May/June I went to the doctor for my yearly lady physical and everything came back normal. They did an insulin test, thyroid test, hormone test, and even an ultrasound on my ovaries. The only thing that came back slightly different was that my testosterone levels were high. As far as my cycle goes this is how it has been for years:
> 
> 41 days
> 38 days
> ...


You can have PCOS without polycystic ovaries. Further test(s) could be warranted along with a review of any related symptoms.

Typical symptoms are - fertility issues, irregular periods, unexplained weight gain, unexplained fatigue (due to insulin issues), male adrogenous body behavior--due to elevated testosterone levels (mine was growing thick hair on my abdomen, change in voice and growing thick mustache and chin hair).

My periods were never regular until diagnosis and medication. I started after high school, never was regular and had fertility issues - I had to have the help of a fertility specialist to have my children. The doctor said I had probably always had PCOS but that it was not noticeable until I started to age and the symptoms become severe and more obvious.

My husband joked, when we found out what was wrong that no wonder I was such a b**tch, I had a man and a woman in there fighting for control...okay, I thought it was funny.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 17, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> You can have PCOS without polycystic ovaries. Further test(s) could be warranted along with a review of any related symptoms.
> 
> Typical symptoms are - fertility issues, irregular periods, unexplained weight gain, unexplained fatigue (due to insulin issues), male adrogenous body behavior--due to elevated testosterone levels (mine was growing thick hair on my abdomen, change in voice and growing thick mustache and chin hair).
> 
> ...


Damn, seriously? 

We aren't trying at all (thank goodness because I don't want kids at all right now), but I have had like one dark coarse hair come in on my chin. Does that count? Not to hijack this thread or anything but I always thought my off cycle was because of what happened back in 2008:

I started to be a little irregular and then when we were having sex one time (before we were engaged) the condom broke. Since I wasn't on birth control and the only thing in my body that would kill the swimmers was spermicidal gel, we went to the store and got Plan B. I took it, had a period, and we didn't have sex for a little over 2 weeks because we were terrified. When we finally had sex again the same thing happened and I had to do Plan B yet again. I know, I know... not the healthiest thing in the world but his family would've sh!t a brick had I become pregnant - they are insanely religious so the idea of him having sex before marriage would've made their heads explode.

Now, when I go back this year for my check-up, I'm going to grill my OBGYN. I thought for awhile that I might have it but since I wasn't having all of the symptoms, and the fact that all of those tests came back last year perfectly fine (aside for the testosterone which didn't seem like a big deal to her)... I just thought that maybe my body was being wonky. Hmmm.....


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Calliope said:


> Damn, seriously?
> 
> We aren't trying at all (thank goodness because I don't want kids at all right now), but I have had like one dark coarse hair come in on my chin. Does that count? Not to hijack this thread or anything but I always thought my off cycle was because of what happened back in 2008:
> 
> ...


One black hair - no, not a problem. This is a well-known secret to us women that we have chin hairs (guys--cover your eyes) - most of us pluck them, but some wax, etc. That is normal for most women.

Irregular periods - one of the symptoms - but could be a symptom for other issues.

Go to this link which explains PCOS, symptoms, what to look for, what to discuss with your doctor, etc.

Good luck!

polycystic ovary syndrome - Bing Health


----------



## Calliope (Mar 17, 2011)

^^ yeah I pluck that little guy out every time he rears his ugly black, coarse head. I'll def check out the link though. Thanks!


----------

